# unused cow tag



## rooster (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a cow tag it is for hunt # 596. I have tryed and tryed to find a way to go but it is not in the cards for me this year.  . If anyone wants to work a deal with the DWR I will give you this tag. I dont know if it is possable to do this kinnda thing or not but it cant hurt to try. If not I guess one more cow will live another year. Mabey one of you has a buddy at the DWR and knows a way to get this done, Ijust would like to see some one with the resorses to hunt this unit at this time have an oppertunity.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

You didn't mention what unit it was for, so I found out.

It's a new hunt
Muzzleloader only, Wasatch mtns, Currant creek area.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

tough going right now with no weather to push them.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

A buddy at the DWR can't help. It's a matter of state code. But you can still return the tag so that somebody can use it. You just don't get to decide who "somebody" will be.


----------



## rooster (Jul 12, 2008)

OK thanks I will call them today.


----------

